# Integra spoiler on B13



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

This is a genuine 97-01 Acura Integra wing painted in Nighthawk Black Pearl - BP92P which amazingly matches my KH3 Super Black Nissan but don't quote me on this, it really depends on how well you maintain your original paintjob. Pictures are poor quality taken with a camera phone. The wing LED bar lights up real bright... couldn't take a picture of that yet.














































Thanks for looking!


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

Looks pretty dam nice!!!
I've always hated how Nissan put 3 bars on just about all of their spoilers.
2 bars looks way nicer


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looks good


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks real nice, I wonder how it'd look on a B14...


----------

